# Vomiting after Medication



## Caellena (Jul 14, 2011)

My 3 year old Sunny had bloody urine the past few days, however she was eating and acting normally, with the exception of her splatting for the first since I've had her. I took her to the vet yesterday, and they put her on 0.1 ML of baytril twice daily for 10 days. I gave some to her, without mixing it with anything. She vomited several times, it had an odd pale green colour to it. I called the vets office, they told me to mix it with something that she likes, something very sweet. Sunny's a very picky eater and will mainly only stick to her kibble, which I've read is a bad idea to mix medicine with, as the bad taste of the medication will put her off of it. She has eaten chicken several times so I got her chicken baby food. I think her tummys upset now because she's not eating, however she's running on her wheel, and escaped from her cage. This whole ordeal is complicated by the fact that I'm leaving for a 8 day long trip tomorrow, and I'm really scared to leave her like this. I'm leaving her with a friend, and I don't know how much I'll be able to contact her so I'm very nervous.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Baytril is pretty nasty stuff. With medications that mine do not like the taste of I use baby foods to cut them with. Peas, chicken, turkey, applesauce all work pretty well. You can also use fruit juices, but I like the thicker stuff.

The green color is not uncommon. I've seen it many times with hedgehogs who have not eaten and are vomiting. It is bile. It usually means that there is no food or fluid in the stomach to vomit.

How is her water intake? If you pinch the skin on her back does it go back to its normal position quickly or does it go slowly? If it is slowly, she is dehydrated and needs fluids (a sub-q is the quickest method to resolve dehydration). When they are vomiting, watch for signs of dehydration and act on them quickly. If you are comfortable with needles, ask your vet for a supply of lactated ringers, 20ml syringes and needles to do sub-qs at home. If you have never done a sub-q, ask your vet to teach you how, they are very easy to do.

I'd contact your vet again and let him know that cutting the medication hasn't helped, that your hedgehog has stopped eating and ask about getting something to soothe her stomach. 

I've used pepcid and tagamet before to reduce stomach acid, both are available over the counter. You can get instructions on dosage and how much water to mix the tablet with from your vet. 

Carafate can also be used to sooth vomiting that is being caused by an ulcer. This is available from your vet, and again you can get tablets from your vet, and mix them with water and dose as prescribed, or have your vet do it for you. I prefer to compound them myself because they only last about a week once compounded and I can have a couple on hand in case of future emergencies.

Don't hesitate to call your vet often and to give updates when there are negative changes. Occasionally you do need to change treatment. If your vet is not close by ask about having it called into a local pharmacy. There are many drugs that we use in hedgehogs that are used in humans and can be quickly picked up at a nearby pharmacy.

Good luck with your little one and please keep us updated. I'll be sending some positive energy to you.


----------

